# Hello Im new to FF !!! Symptoms with Buserelin?? :-)x



## kerryy:-) (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi there !!

I am new to FF and didnt even know it exsisted until a friend told me about it! Anyway, myself and my partner are currently going through the IVF process, ive been taking the Buserelin injections for 10 days now and didn't have any side effects until yesterday. where i had what seems like an allergic reaction to it as the area swelled up like a hive, i changed area and did it in the leg and and the same thing happened last night I also got a massive migraine which has lasted all night and all day today  .. has this happened to anyone else?also its really painful to inject. My period started on tues so im due for scan on tomorrow? Can anyone tell me what happens at this scan - i havent been told ! Surely its not internal with my period !!! Any answers much appreciated !!!  K


----------



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Kerry

I'm really sorry but I can't help with your question but wanted to say hello.  I've joined FF today and I'm on day 5 of sniffing Synarel.  I'm sure it won't take long before someone more helpful than me comes along to give you some pointers on who can help.

All the best,

Flozzie


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Kerryy!!

Welcome to FF!  Don't worry, everything you are experiencing is normal! I didn't get much side effects from the Buserelin either, except for a few headaches and a bit of tiredness. Sometimes you can experience a bit of irritation from the injections...I got a little bit spotty on my tum a couple of days. If you are getting a really bad reaction it is best to call your clinic...even if it's just to put your mind at rest!  Having your bleed is a really good sign it mens the drugs are working. I didn't have a scan, but some clinics do do this it's to see if your lining is nice and thin. You also have a blood test for them to check your hormones levels. They will call you later that day (or the next day) to tell you whether you have down regulated and will tell you when you can start stimming injections. It will mean you've reached a milestone in your treatment!  

Good luck with everything huni. Some of my Mod friends will come along later to give you some useful links. It's a great site and full of amazing inspirational women!  Have a nose and post,post,post...you will soon become a Fertility friends addict!  

Love and baby dust  
Bunny xxx
Bunny xxx


----------



## kerryy:-) (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks you've put my mind to rest lol ... im sat here feeling really sick but it will all be worth it in the end i hope  . You mentioned the scan to see the lining of the womb, yes thats the one is that internal then do you know? I have already had the blood test and it was fine, ive been and bought next lot of prescriptions -massive bag full quite nervy  K


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi kerry and welcome to FF, im afraid the scan will be an internal one, but dont worry they are used to it!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it's internal or what is known on here as 'Dildo cam'!   honestly hun it's fine... just lay back and think of England!   They will tell you the lining measurement there and then...no waiting for that!  I know what you mean about the bag of drugs you get, looks quite scary doesn't it! 

Good luck with stimming and the rest of your cycle

Bunny xxx


----------



## me and my boys (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Kerry

Im currently in having treatment and doing OKish with Buserelin, althoug if you spoke to my husband he would probably tell you different, apparently Im really irritable! This is the 3rd time using Buserelin now so you would think he would be used to it ha ha! The injection site gets a bit itchy and red for a couple of minutes after but thats it. Probably best just giving your clinic a ring, peace of mind and all that

The internal scan isnt the best thing in the world you just have to get on with it but like previously mentioned its a milestone and they can tell you how thick your lining is so you can leave knowing where you are and where your up to.  

Not sure if this has helped but good luck

Huge hugs and positive vibes
xx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends kerry 

I will leave you some lniks below hun! That way you can talk to others going through the same thing  . Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

HAve a look here in During Treatment....

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------

